# Killing Escaped Crickets



## Athravan (Dec 28, 2006)

Does anyone know what the best methods are to catch, contain or kill crickets that have escaped around the house etc?

Have crickets going into the neighbours and the upstairs flat and they're threatening to call the environmental health department because they found 2 crickets :whip:

Aside from be more careful feeding etc. I also need to make sure there's no more loose.


----------



## welshgaz (Dec 12, 2005)

environmental health won't do squat! esp' over 2 crix.... jeez

Best bet is to put some sticky paper around the othside of rooms with some veg to lure them... Much like fly traps.


----------



## King Of Dreams (Aug 4, 2006)

as above.

or get cats. mine love to chase down and eat the crix. every morning i find at least two in the bath lol.


----------



## Jinx (May 31, 2005)

Sticky roach/mouse/rat traps. You can get them from alot of places. I got mine from from the cheap shop in town for £1. lol
They are good, and if you cut them up you can place them all around the place, and if you run out of lures, put a few fish flakes in the middle of them, crickets love these.


----------



## Kellybee (Oct 13, 2006)

We have been wondering for weeks why our neighbours bang in their kitchen late at night, its quite irritating sometimes !!!

Anyway he knocked the door yesterday (never actually met him before!!), and he asked if he could take the empty glass viv I'd left outside the front door for his niece's giant land snails. We got chatting and he asked me what I'd kept in it, and reluctantly I told him we have got a lot of reptiles....... His eyes nearly popped out of his head when I invited him in to see he was absolutely fascinated. Then he laughed and said he now knows why he has crickets under his kick boards, and apologised for the banging late at night..... apparently they are not silent crix and he hasnt been able to kill them all, hence trying to batter them late at night cos they keep him awake !! 

He at least saw the funny side, and I gave him some sticky boards and fish food, hopefully he will get a peaceful night's kip, at least we were invited over for a beer so it would appear he is not too disgruntled, lol


----------



## DeanThorpe (Apr 9, 2006)

haha cool story.

i just er...pick them up and put them back [or if tey look dirty, outside]
we..er...get a couple a day i guess we find... I dont think they get to our neighbours house....
ant powder will soon enough kill them if need be.


----------



## Athravan (Dec 28, 2006)

Well i'm afraid my neighbours don't see the funny side of it! Brought my landlord with them as well so now he's mad at me too!


----------



## miffikins (Feb 25, 2007)

Apparently, Wilko's flea spray works quite well. I think its about 89p or something. Spray it on the carpet and that. It doesn't smell too bad either: victory:


----------



## mEOw (Dec 28, 2006)

yeh, they get EVERYWHERE! 
We use the lil cricket traps you can buy at most places that sell the crickets.. They cost a couple of quid and you will need more than one but they do work pretty well  
Owen


----------



## cammygirl (May 7, 2007)

God I have the same problem. i try to be careful but sometimes a few escape, which annoys my husband when he finds them.


----------



## K.J.Geckos (Sep 7, 2006)

i let my 2 jack russells catch them.they have a feild day catching them:lol2:


----------



## Graz (Dec 7, 2006)

pretty sure you can buy cricket traps now


----------



## poshweiller (Nov 17, 2006)

1 of my cats kills any escapee crix,its got to the stage that when i get the crix tub out to feed my beardies my cats at my feet meowing and looking for escapees,i`d hate to think if she got the whole tub  .
obviously you cant go out and get a cat just to kill crix,i think you need to only feed a few at a time and the ones not eaten get put straight back in to the tub till next time.


----------



## Jinx (May 31, 2005)

Graz said:


> pretty sure you can buy cricket traps now


 
yup you can, but they are'nt as cheap and big as the rodent/roach glue traps you can buy. But yeh...cricket traps too. lol


----------



## eddygecko (Feb 14, 2007)

Im being serious here. This is what I use: Tommy 20
Ive had it for a few years now but never really used it. Plus i have laminate florring in my room so it really squishes em good. Just keep a damp sponge nearbyand wipe up the mess afterwards. Ill post some pics later if ya dont belive me:smile:


----------



## MissHayho (Mar 17, 2007)

when we get escapees we spray them with air freshener or other sprays lol - so evil but if u keep at it they soon die!


----------



## Blazin (Mar 25, 2007)

The thing is though, once you get a few adults escape.... then what? in the right conidtions they will breed like rabbits under fridges etc!!!! i personally just let one of my sister or my mums scream and then i know lol. I heard the cricket traps are good. Dan


----------



## salad dodger (Feb 13, 2007)

do you have a heated room , or just heated vivs ?
i know someone who has a pair of free roaming tokays in his rep room ,
they get fed a bowl of mealies but hardly touch any cos of all the runaway crix


----------



## Blazin (Mar 25, 2007)

lol! what temps are his rep room? mine can reach 25 oC and stable but i tend to keep a steady 18-20. Dan


----------



## salad dodger (Feb 13, 2007)

Blazin said:


> lol! what temps are his rep room? mine can reach 25 oC and stable but i tend to keep a steady 18-20. Dan


they were originaly escapees who eluded him for weeks .
when they were spotted again they were well fed n happy so he left em out .
they move in and around the vivs & rodent freezer (warm at the back )
dont know his room temp but they have been like this & bred for about 3 yrs now .


----------



## BADGERS MUM (Dec 5, 2006)

hairspray!!! works wonders,doesnt harm the dogs/cats kids and give me the satisfaction of hearing them crunch when i stamp on em too:smile: bathrooms the most likely place theyll head to so if youre going for traps dont forget there


----------



## Kamu (May 8, 2007)

*damn noise*

the problem is when you don't see them... the noise they make, i hate them xD method? my foot ,and if i miss, mi cat do the rest.


----------



## King Of Dreams (Aug 4, 2006)

if you dont like the noise then get browns lol.


----------



## markhill (Sep 22, 2006)

Ditch crix, buy some roaches to breed and get locusts until they have bred sufficiantly, works for me, I cant use flea/fly sprays or bug killers because of the T's


----------



## leggy (Jan 18, 2007)

King Of Dreams said:


> if you dont like the noise then get browns lol.


i only use browns and i find its a myth their silent.yeah their not as noisy as black crix,but they aint silent.my sister in law screamed the house down when a large brown hopped across living room floor.it had the size 9 treatment.then my wife whos got a sick streak went and got a beardie and tapped her on the shoulder when she was on the computer,did she ever scream.by the time a house spider ran across the kitchen floor she was a gibbering wreck on the worktop.:lol2:


----------



## King Of Dreams (Aug 4, 2006)

well i've had adults and young browns and none have chirped.


----------



## Rainwater (Apr 18, 2007)

environmental health!! thats a bit extreme!! i leave bait around to trap them


----------



## daddycool (Jan 22, 2007)

do you want to borrow some children....mine hunt any escaped crix....but since I started getting crix out of the tub, inside a large carrier bag,I very rarely get any escapees now....
but just in case, I get the kids to stand and wait and tread on any they see, although the 9 year old does try and catch them (waste not want not!!)


----------



## daddycool (Jan 22, 2007)

babygyalsw2 said:


> environmental health!! thats a bit extreme!! i leave bait around to trap them


What you set out bait to catch the environmental health....now that is extreme...I'm sure they're very nice people....:lol2:


----------



## Beardies (Sep 30, 2006)

I have 3 cats and 2 dogs :lol2: 

I thought i never had any escapees but thought there must be and one day i started to notice my 2 younger cats sitting under the table wth the beardies viv on and noticed some odd legs lol so thats how i kill my escapees :lol2:


----------



## Athravan (Dec 28, 2006)

Phew, thanks guys, got some traps and seem to have rounded them all up, luckily landlord and neighbours are seeing the funny side now so shouldn't be any more problems :lol2:


----------



## DeanThorpe (Apr 9, 2006)

good stuff, well done, glad itsa all done and er..dusted.


----------



## Guest (May 12, 2007)

Athravan said:


> Does anyone know what the best methods are to catch, contain or kill crickets that have escaped around the house etc?
> 
> Have crickets going into the neighbours and the upstairs flat and they're threatening to call the environmental health department because they found 2 crickets :whip:
> 
> Aside from be more careful feeding etc. I also need to make sure there's no more loose.


:lol2: :lol2: :lol2: :lol2: 
omg we have same problem....everyone in the block is finding giant crickets...their breeding outside round here too oooooops!


----------



## Tops (Apr 26, 2007)

Laura-LNV said:


> their breeding outside round here too oooooops!


Free crickets anyone?


----------



## Guest (May 12, 2007)

yeah but try catching them


----------

